# Betta Revive...a safe, easy medication?



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Hello all, a while ago my BF got me a gift to go with my kit called betta revive. He thought it would come in handy. From the description it seems like it makes treating minor problems easy- but the product was maybe $3. I wanted to know how safe this product is with bettas, if its unsafe for their labyrinth organs, and if it actually helps bettas get better. On Petco's website it says 83% of customers recommend this medication but I want to hear what bettafish members have to say . I trust ya'll more!  Here is the information:




*BETTA REVIVE* by Aquarium Solutions

_* Benefits: *

Treats and controls
_

Protozoan Diseases
Fungal Diseases
Bacterial Diseases
*Description on back:*


prevents and controls protozoan diseases, bacterial diseases, fungal diseases
Active ingredients speed recovery
Safe and effective short-term treatment
_For the prevention and control of disease of bettas, best used with daily water changes. One drop per 16 fl. oz. of water for at least 3 days. Discontinue use of Betta Revive after a cure has been achieved. Treatment should be discontinued after seven days. If cure has not been achieved use an alternative course of treatment._

*Ingredients:*

_Water, neomycin sulfate (<10%), methylene blue (<0.5%), proprietary polymer mixture, buffers, EDTA, malachite green chloride (<0.01%), cyanoccobalamin, and electrolytes._

_Distributed by Hikari Sales USA, Inc_



http://reviews.petco.com/3554/102424/hikari-hikari-betta-revive-health-aid-reviews/reviews.htm


Thank you for reading!


----------

